# Netgear: Kernel Trap at boot



## headways_millennia (Feb 1, 2009)

I've recently installed FreeBSD for the first time and
I'm having trouble getting my Netgear WG311v3 nic to
function.

I used the ndisgen utility to wrap the appropriate
windows drivers and was successful.

However, after copying the new WG311v3_sys.ko created by
ndisgen to /boot/modules and adding


```
WG311v3_sys_load="YES"
```

to /boot/loader.conf and rebooting
I now get caught in a kernel trap at boot with the error,

ndis0 init failed

After searching for a solution I found the following advice.

Create /etc/rc.local if it doesn't already exist and add '/sbin/kldload /boot/modules/WG311v3.ko'

I rebooted into Fixit, mounted the filesystem, and created /etc/rc.local and added

```
"/sbin/kldload /boot/modules/WG311v3_sys.ko"
```
to it. 

But, I still get caught in the kernel trap with ndis0 init failed.

I'm positive I've misunderstood the solution, but being new to
unix I'm unsure as to what else could have been meant by create /etc/rc.local if it doesn't exist and add: '/sbin/kldload /boot/modules/WG311v3_sys.ko'


----------



## headways_millennia (Feb 2, 2009)

SOLVED: I failed to realize that I was supposed to remove

```
WG311v3_sys_load="YES"
```

from /boot/loader.conf and then add /etc/rc.local and add

```
'sbin/kldload /boot/modules/WG311v3_sys.ko'
```
to it.

doh-

Surfing through Firefox in gnome now--cool.


----------

